# Scrolling Persimmon



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking about buying some persimmon to try some scroll sawing some projects. Wondering if anyone has used it before and how well it works.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you know a place that has some persimmon? It is very nice wood to work with and looks good too. Get some if you can.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

There is a local mill that cuts and kiln drys it's own stock. He picked up some local logs and has a few houndred board feet of it in 4/4. He sells it for $4.00 a bd ft. Don't really know if that's cheap or not but it is a pretty wood.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I may have to re-think. I have a small stack of it and I was going to use it for a big, mundane project. I've never used it or really seen it (except for my grandfather's golf clubs) but from the peek I got while stacking it, I assumed it was just another "nut" wood. Now I'm going to open up a board or two and check it out to see if I can put it to more appropriate use. On the other hand, sassafras and butternut are nut woods and I like them alot.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

Well went and bought some and I really like the way it cuts. Made a welcome sign and took it to a show and it was the first thing to sell.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you got any pictures to show ?


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

It was like after I sold it then a little while later I realized I didn't take one.i'll remake it and take one and post it.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some for sale if anybody needs small quantities that will fit a USPS flat rate box. Air dried, not kiln dried, though. If you need some, send me a PM.

Danny


----------

